# songs about the human spirit



## shart_attack (Jun 26, 2014)

I.e., songs that remind you that no matter how bad it gets, you're never alone: the grass ain't any greener on the other side of the fence. Songs that pick up your spirit and inspire it to keep fighting.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDK9QqIzhwk]Bon Jovi, Livin' on a Prayer[/ame]

[MENTION]eagle1462010[/MENTION]
[MENTION]DriftingSand[/MENTION]
[MENTION]katsteve2012[/MENTION]
[MENTION]LadyGunSlinger[/MENTION]
[MENTION]Vandalshandle[/MENTION]


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCy7lLQwToI]Journey, Don't Stop Believin'[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5PZxhOtO01g]Journey, Be Good to Yourself[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=auLBLk4ibAk]Rush, Tom Sawyer[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=47y5bo8wtqM]Patty Smyth and Scandal, The Warrior[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6FOUqQt3Kg0]Aretha Franklin, Respect[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eAfyFTzZDMM]Christina Aguilera, Beautiful[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n0phDcqA7v4]White Lion, Little Fighter[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cu6ze1wmSxA]Michael Bolton, Go the Distance[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h7I_9MMcWvk]Dolly Parton, Coat of Many Colors[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDdI7GhZSQA]The Beatles, Hey Jude[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btPJPFnesV4]Survivor, Eye of the Tiger[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jorJh8DTMVM]WIND BENEATH MY WINGS (Lyrics) - BETTE MIDLER - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-X79Jko9bBI]You Needed Me - Anne Murray ( with lyrics ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7XNrdRCIzxI]Kenny Rogers - Love Lifted Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGUKtC5-WBo]Mötley Crüe, Knock 'Em Dead Kid[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xmckWVPRaI]Twisted Sister, We're Not Gonna Take It[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fWptXUblA4E]Steve Winwood, Roll With It[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 26, 2014)

shart_attack said:


> The Beatles, Hey Jude


Hey Jude was about Paul McCartney telling John Lennon, that all the time he was spending with Yoko Ono, was breaking up the band.


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c1KfDkPmB-8]Helloween, I Can[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Jun 26, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> shart_attack said:
> 
> 
> > The Beatles, Hey Jude
> ...



Yet it says, "_Take a sad song and make it better_"  among other things that lead one to believe the song is about the Jews in the Holocaust's aftermath.

Ain't nobody here needs you for a frick'n history lesson, man. People interpret things in different ways.

Post a song or gtfo the thread.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SwYN7mTi6HM]Van Halen, Jump[/ame]

_"You got to roll with the punches ..."_


----------



## The Professor (Jun 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1t8kAbUg4t4]Frank Sinatra - My Way - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The Professor (Jun 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yGKL-XXnSmk]Mario Lanza - You'll Never Walk Alone - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0CWsV0deJxo]Tesla, Hang Tough[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oL_kZD0RANw]Amy Grant, You're Not Alone[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uIbXvaE39wM]Wilson Philips, Hold On[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBnSWJHawQQ]Argent, Hold Your Head Up[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jun 26, 2014)

In this proud land we grew up strong
We were wanted all along
I was taught to fight, taught to win
I never thought I could fail

No fight left or so it seems
I am a man whose dreams have all deserted
I've changed my face, I've changed my name
But no-one wants you when you lose

Don't give up 'cause you have friends
Don't give up you're not beaten yet
Don't give up I know you can make it good

Though I saw it all around
Never thought that I could be affected
Thought that we'd be last to go
It is so strange the way things turn
Drove the night toward my home
The place that I was born, on the lakeside
As daylight broke, I saw the earth
The trees had burned down to the ground

Don't give up you still have us
Don't give up we don't need much of anything
Don't give up 'cause somewhere there's a place where we belong

Rest your head
You worry too much
It's going to be alright
When times get rough
You can fall back on us
Don't give up
Please don't give up

Got to walk out of here
I can't take anymore
Going to stand on that bridge
Keep my eyes down below
Whatever may come
and whatever may go
That river's flowing
That river's flowing


Moved on to another town
Tried hard to settle down
For every job, so many men
So many men no-one needs

Don't give up 'cause you have friends
Don't give up you're not the only one
Don't give up no reason to be ashamed
Don't give up you still have us
Don't give up now we're proud of who you are
Don't give up you know it's never been easy
Don't give up 'cause I believe there's a place
There's a place 
Where we belong


Don't give up
Don't give up
Don't give up


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rFeHZCzaxZ4]2Pac, Keep Ya Head Up[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ijZRCIrTgQc]R.E.M., Everybody Hurts[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQ3-PHktE34]Emerson Drive, Moments[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HNeXJg0Sh1Q]Santana, Winning[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Jun 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F1yvQV7J47o]Kiss, God Gave Rock and Roll to You[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Jun 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Tb8Jo11uGo]Iron Maiden, The Prisoner[/ame]

"_I'm not a number. I'm a free man ..._"


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lwlogyj7nFE]Red Hot Chili Peppers, Under the Bridge[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=phNLASyPsUU]The Commodores, Lady (You Bring Me Up)[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WNIPqafd4As]Celine Dion, My Heart Will Go On[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cu6pclWsxzs]Bad English, When I See You Smile[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MbXWrmQW-OE]The Police, Message in a Bottle[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=epUQTJUDDIs]Three Doors Down, Duck and Run[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=serV18MirGg]Pat Benatar, Hit Me With Your Best Shot[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-diB65scQU]Bobby McFerrin, Don't Worry Be Happy[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=seIFa359jLs]Josh Turner (w/ Earl Scruggs), Me and God[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pAgnJDJN4VA]AC/DC, Back in Black[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vimZj8HW0Kg]LL Cool J, Mama Said Knock You Out[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vnro5QOY5Fw]Travis Tritt, I'm Gonna Be Somebody[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHwVBirqD2s]Elton John, I'm Still Standing[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=129kuDCQtHs]Bruce Springsteen and the E Street Band, Dancing in the Dark[/ame]

"_I shake this world off my shoulder ..._"


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RVMvART9kb8]Pantera, Cemetery Gates[/ame]

"_Believe the word: I will unlock my door and pass the cemetery gates ..._"


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MRReUDOoUEM]Van Halen, Top of the World[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmDxJrggie8]Luther Vandross, Dance With My Father[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gu2pVPWGYMQ]Creedence Clearwater Revival, Have You Ever Seen the Rain?[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J16lInLZRms]Creed, Higher[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=upR7GQ5ToCs]Elton John, the Bitch is Back[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xxgRUyzgs0]Living Colour, Cult of Personality[/ame]

"_Only YOU can set you free ..._"


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_izvAbhExY]The Bee Gees, Stayin' Alive[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7cLsj3n6VoE]Skid Row, Mudkicker[/ame]

"_I ain't the child of your disgrace. Quit mudkickin' into mah face ..._"


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L397TWLwrUU]Judas Priest, Breaking the Law[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Jun 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u92KBTke87E]W.A.S.P., I Wanna Be Somebody[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQo1HIcSVtg]Thin Lizzy, The Boys Are Back in Town[/ame]


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KH7j185hotE]The Blue Angels - Set to Van Halen's Dreams - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Jun 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WifpCsOQ3JM]Faith Hill, Wild One[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHzOOQfhPFg]No Doubt, Just a Girl[/ame]

(^ That one ^ doesn't inspire _me_, per se; but I can see how some honey would say it inspires _her_.)


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q8xuUdI1an0]Chaka Khan, I'm Every Woman[/ame]

Can't believe no honeys here have mentioned ^ that one ^ yet.


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rPo5jTQ39eE]Ozzy Osbourne, Dreamer[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Jun 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5A4xBp2rizQ]Pat Benatar - Invincible - YouTube[/ame]

My favorite line in the song?

*With the power of conviction, there is no sacrifice*


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bTWZy4ETCZs]Merle Haggard, The Fightin' Side of Me[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Jun 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bKwRW0l-Qk]Cool Change Little River Band - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0cBsnopTVmo]Crosby, Stills & Nash, Southern Cross[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jpf-eC-Xlk]Skid Row, Youth Gone Wild[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rj_YYQ_2mI4]Mötley Crüe, Red Hot[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__bOEU_XUBw]AC/DC, Problem Child[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13XwE-OZceI]AC/DC, If You Want Blood (You've Got It)[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9d4ui9q7eDM]Megadeth, Holy Wars ... The Punishment Due[/ame]

"_Next thing you know, they'll take my thoughts away._"


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PTD6773wA58]Queensrÿche, Best I Can[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uUrnCLWqmzA]Queensrÿche, Take Hold of the Flame[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=04854XqcfCY]Queen, We Are the Champions[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ROyk9PPBMTQ]INXS, Kick[/ame]

"_Sometimes you kick; sometimes you get kicked._"


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J9gKyRmic20]Crowded House, Don't Dream It's Over[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WyBKzBtaKWM]Crowded House, Something So Strong[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3FsrPEUt2Dg]U2, Where the Streets Have No Name[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGoWtY_h4xo]Bryan Adams, (Everything I Do) I Do It For You[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1GmxMTwUgs]Sarah McLachlan, Angel[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUWu8Ny36dc]Dawes, Most People[/ame]

The message behind ^ that one ^ is AMAZING, if you've not heard it.


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GsVcUzP_O_8]Madonna, Express Yourself[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2H5uWRjFsGc]Chumbawumba, Tubthumping[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 27, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CdqoNKCCt7A]Simple Minds, Don't You (Forget About Me)[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 27, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9VhD4SccSE]Guns N' Roses, Civil War[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 27, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qBh-m1yTZS0]Alan Jackson, Little Man[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 27, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xr7xehLY3hQ]Iron Maiden, Die With Your Boots On[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 27, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qOfkpu6749w]John Cougar Mellencamp, Pink Houses[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 27, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GVgMzKMgNxw]The Doobie Brothers, Listen to the Music[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 27, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=524Tf0dNRNw]Steve Winwood, Higher Love[/ame]


----------



## Tank (Jun 27, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=38A1NZEHpxY]Jah Cure - Unconditional Love [Official Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 27, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=az83Eye73dM]Richard Marx, Children of the Night[/ame]

"_We are the children of the night.
We won't go down without a fight.
Our voice is strong; our future, bright.
And thanks to what we've learned from you ..._"


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 27, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vm4LSgFv2VY]Shania Twain, God Bless the Child[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 27, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWHniL8MyMM]Johnny Cash, One Piece at a Time[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 27, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7FRbeaXjvk]Garth Brooks, The Dance[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 27, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sSFudlrg74Y]Little Texas, Kick a Little[/ame]

"_You got to kick a little and cause a stir.
Sometimes you gotta make some noise to be heard.
If anybody ever tries to hold you back.
You got to kick a little and be tough.
You got to let 'em know you've had enough.
Remember that unless you wanna finish last
You got to kick a little._"


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 27, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fUJaHjPZAtA]Ricky Skaggs, Highway 40 Blues[/ame]

"_In the end I had to lose.
Lord above, I've paid my dues.
Get the Highway 40 Blues. ..._"


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 27, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZup5YLOWLE]The Allman Brothers, Midnight Rider[/ame]

"_But I'm not gonna let 'em catch me, no.
Not gonna let 'em catch the midnight rider. ..._"


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 27, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6VxoXn-0Ezs]The Allman Brothers, Ramblin' Man[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 27, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qsocZrEcp0Y]Dan Fogelberg, Leader of the Band[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 27, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ur8ftRFb2Ac]Christopher Cross, Ride Like the Wind[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 27, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3MXiTeH_Pg]Whitesnake, Here I Go Again[/ame]

Really mad at myself for not having listed ^ that one ^ waaaaaaaaay earlier.

It just might have the most universal lyrics of any song, EVER:

"_I don't know where I'm goin'
But, I sure know where I've been
Hanging on the promises
In songs of yesterday
An' I've made up my mind,
I ain't wasting no more time
But, here I go again
Here I go again

Tho' I keep searching for an answer,
I never seem to find what I'm looking for
Oh Lord, I pray
You give me strength to carry on,
'Cos I know what it means
To walk along the lonely street of dreams

An' here I go again on my own
Goin' down the only road I've ever known,
Like a drifter I was born to walk alone
An' I've made up my mind
I ain't wasting no more time

I'm just another heart in need of rescue,
Waiting on love's sweet charity
An' I'm gonna hold on
For the rest of my days,
'Cos I know what it means
To walk along the lonely street of dreams

An' here I go again on my own
Goin' down the only road I've ever known,
Like a drifter I was born to walk alone
An' I've made up my mind
I ain't wasting no more time

But, here I go again,
Here I go again,
Here I go again,
Here I go...

An' I've made up my mind,
I ain't wasting no more time

An' here I go again on my own
Goin' down the only road I've ever known,
Like a drifter I was born to walk alone
'Cos I know what it means
To walk along the lonely street of dreams

An' here I go again on my own
Goin' down the only road I've ever known,
Like a drifter I was born to walk alone
An' I've made up my mind
I ain't wasting no more time...

But, here I go again,
Here I go again,
Here I go again,
Here I go,
Here I go again..._"


----------



## Tank (Jun 27, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xz32I_GbpeU]My Wish - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Tank (Jun 27, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bnOjbFq-TqQ]Bless The Broken Road-Rascal Flatts w/lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Tank (Jun 27, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BB0DU4DoPP4]Nickelback - Photograph - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Tank (Jun 27, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrXIQQ8PeRs]Nickelback - If Today Was Your Last Day [OFFICIAL VIDEO] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## PixieStix (Jun 27, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iEr9gMYdkHI]The Avett Brothers - Head Full of Doubt/Road Full of Promise (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The Professor (Jun 27, 2014)

Something a little bit different:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r5KeGccP9Jk]JIM NABORS ( GOMER PYLE )-THE IMPOSSIBLE DREAM - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## The Professor (Jun 27, 2014)

What could be more inspiring than a simple cowboy taking life as it comes, ready for whatever the future holds  and having faith that tomorrow's dawn will announce a new and better day.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fWR6FLnPack&list=RDfWR6FLnPack#t=17]Ken Curtis "Tumbling Tumbleweeds" Festus Country - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## PixieStix (Jun 27, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4RjJKxsamQ]Scorpions - Wind Of Change - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 27, 2014)

PixieStix said:


> Scorpions - Wind Of Change - YouTube



One of my Favorites...........


----------



## The Professor (Jun 27, 2014)

The strongest faith is that which strives when everything around you is telling you  that what you want is unattainable.  In an atmosphere of intolerance, jealousy and hate only the strongest and purest faith can survive.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-BQMgCy-n6U]West Side Story-Somewhere - YouTube[/ame]

There's a place for us, 
Somewhere a place for us. 
Peace and quiet and open air 
Wait for us 
Somewhere. 

There's a time for us, 
Some day a time for us, 
Time together with time to spare, 
Time to learn, time to care, 
Some day! 

Somewhere. 
We'll find a new way of living, 
We'll find a way of forgiving 
Somewhere . . . 

There's a place for us, 
A time and place for us. 
Hold my hand and we're halfway there. 
Hold my hand and I'll take you there 
Somehow, 
Some day, 
Somewhere! 

Music by Leonard Bernstein, lyrics by Stephen Sondheim.


----------



## Tank (Jun 27, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1XMJz-uRWoQ]Lauryn Hill - Can't Take My Eyes Off Of You (lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## MaryL (Jun 27, 2014)

John Prine, "Don't bury me in the cold ground"  Cut me up, and pass me all around, give my brain to a hurricane, give my knees to the needy, such and weird sweet song.


----------



## guno (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## skye (Jun 27, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nh1zWWWY22M]The Corrs - Rebel Heart - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye (Jun 27, 2014)

The Corrs - Forgiven not forgotten


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kn3ujNAuEik&list=PL1D731B599A6098A0]The Corrs - Forgiven not forgotten - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye (Jun 27, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VxUe_ABp0aI]Elton John Sacrifice - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Jun 27, 2014)

What would a thread about songs about the human spirit be without a mention of sailing to the New World with a witchy woman?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y1L8uRApYeQ]Enya, Caribbean Blue[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 27, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2C68nicab4s]Enya, Only If[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 27, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N8XXcDUrdVk]Enya, China Roses[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Jun 28, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/ZRAr354usf8]The Doors "People Are Strange" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 28, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XaQnYSbgnM0]Enya, Pilgrim[/ame]

Never stop walking, pilgrim &#8212; _never_.


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 28, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WYeDsa4Tw0c]Vangelis, Conquest of Paradise[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 28, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7u5GtSIC5k]Brenda Russell, Piano in the Dark[/ame]

Think about the depth, the poignancy of the lyrics to ^ that ^. Powerful.

Every time I hear it, I can't help but think of the ancient Greek tale of *Orpheus and Eurydice*; and on a more contemporary level, the 1978 Richard Matheson novel *What Dreams May Come* (which was made into a *1998 film* starring Robin Williams and Annabella Sciorra).

Don't you quit on us, girl.


----------



## Tank (Jun 28, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QY2iKzm62AM]Rush-Closer To The Heart (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 28, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZaGFoeSJJjw]Seal, Crazy[/ame]

"_In a church by the face
He talks about the people going under
Only child know

A man decides after seventy years
That what he goes there for
Is to unlock the door
While those around him criticize and sleep
And through a fracture on that breaking wall
I see you my friend and touch your face again
Miracles will happen as we trip

But we're never gonna survive unless
We get a little crazy
No we're never gonna survive unless
We are a little
Crazy crazy crazy

Crazy

Are the people walking through my head?
One of them's got a gun to shoot the other one
And yet together they were friends at school
Get it, get it, get it, yeah!
If all were there when we first took the pill
Then maybe then maybe then maybe then maybe
Miracles will happen as we speak

But we're never gonna survive unless
We get a little crazy
No we're never gonna survive unless
We are a little
Crazy

No no!
We'll never survive unless we get a little bit
Crazy

A man decides to go along after seventy years
Oh darling!

In a sky full of people only some want to fly:
Isn't that crazy?

In a world full of people only some want to fly:
Isn't that crazy
Crazy!

In a heaven of people there's only some want to fly:
Ain't that crazy?
Oh babe!
Oh darlin'!

In a world full of people there's only some want to fly:
Isn't that crazy?

Isn't that crazy?
Isn't that crazy?
Isn't that crazy

Oh!
But we're never gonna survive unless we get a little crazy crazy
No we're never gonna to survive unless we are a little crazy
But we're never gonna survive unless we get a little crazy crazy
No we're never gonna to survive unless we are a little crazy
No no! Never survive unless we get a little bit

Crazy

And then you see things
The size of which you've never known before
They'll break it
Some day

Only child know
Them things
The size
Of which you've never known before
Some day_"


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 28, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FI5xme5k5AQ]Elton John, Don't Let the Sun Go Down On Me[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 28, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_BsTF22SPyM]The Doobie Brothers, It Keeps You Runnin'[/ame]

"_Run, Forrest, Run._"&#8482;


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 28, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9oZXJD1NVW0]Des'ree, You Gotta Be[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 28, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lwpjsToHzAE]Jesus Jones, Right Here Right Now[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 28, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L1g7oWN6HE8]Spacehog, In the Meantime[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 28, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HOHwmX39puY]Jamiroquai, Virtual Insanity[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 28, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YFEB9xLeLmY]Marc Cohn, Walking in Memphis[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 28, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGDA0Hecw1k]Mike + the Mechanics, The Living Years[/ame]


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 28, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZgeVE_KydUE]Born on the Bayou -- CCR -- - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 28, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dO1rMeYnOmM]Jim Croce - Time in a bottle - 1973 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 28, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=voQWlL-jj5Q]REMINISCING, The Little River Band - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 28, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TqpBB2uhRSM]Simple Minds, Alive and Kicking[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 28, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YuTKyiJsk_0]Iron Maiden, Running Free[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 28, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0SgjcNwwHwM]Shinedown, Second Chance[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 28, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uAE6Il6OTcs]Alice in Chains, The Rooster[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 28, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xjX2KYuAJcA]Sixx:A.M., Life is Beautiful[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 28, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMOkKf35eb0]Whitesnake, Sailing Ships[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 28, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WtuoFv4dcwM]Judas Priest, You've Got Another Thing Comin'[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Jun 28, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5J54RVZjYs]America - Ventura Highway (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 28, 2014)

PixieStix said:


> America - Ventura Highway (with lyrics) - YouTube



America was one of my favorite groups as a kid.


----------



## PixieStix (Jun 28, 2014)

eagle1462010 said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > America - Ventura Highway (with lyrics) - YouTube
> ...



I love that band


----------



## PixieStix (Jun 28, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQiXQUGbac0]Jackson Browne - The Pretender + lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 28, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmXWkMlKFkI]Mötley Crüe, Kickstart My Heart[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 28, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DasvuHUgUHg]Mötley Crüe, Home Sweet Home[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 28, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FsQTVcCh9Ks]Bruce Springsteen, Human Touch[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jun 29, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r3N1DbLi0A4"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r3N1DbLi0A4[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jun 29, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5NH-Sh7-7-g"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5NH-Sh7-7-g[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jun 29, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=liJUFlO47cs"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=liJUFlO47cs[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jun 29, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5WVvizpjJK4"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5WVvizpjJK4[/ame]

close to home...

both sides of my family have epic personal stories regarding the Great Flood of '27...


----------



## PixieStix (Jun 29, 2014)

The dark side of the human spirit

Creepy stalker song? Not sure...This song is pretty dark

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXEKuttVRIo]Slipknot - Snuff [OFFICIAL VIDEO] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Jun 29, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3Fkuq5Lf0Q]Leonard Cohen - Hallelujah (original studio version)+Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Jul 1, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TRjNrsUl_6s]Diana Ross, Missing You[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 1, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=91ZmprrhPGc]Darryl Worley, I Miss My Friend[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 1, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e5MAg_yWsq8]Styx - Come Sail Away - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 1, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_wp4O7v5320]Kansas - Dust in the wind 1977 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## rdean (Jul 1, 2014)

Now I'm not a religious person, but this song written by Ronnie Dunn and Craig Wiseman popped up on my watch page and I've watched it a dozen times.  It really does an amazing job of explaining "faith" with a very touching story.


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 2, 2014)

Roxette ~Queen of Rain~

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=27eClHQxXls]Roxette - Queen Of Rain [Official Music Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Tank (Jul 3, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mlR9nXCfazo]I wanna Know-Joe-Wit lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jul 3, 2014)

John Hiatt...

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=el3IygVnIqM"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=el3IygVnIqM[/ame]


----------

